# *Skyrah passed her AKC CGC test*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

At just over 1 yr of age, cannot be more happy with this girl ! :wub: Proud of her!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Good for you! And her! We're going to be trying May 23rd, a few weeks after his first birthday.

Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations beautiful girl! :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great! Good job.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!!!

Absolutely gorgeous girl!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats. nice looking dog. nice training.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks all!!!! She continues to amaze me, I love this girl! Now, need to work on the poping up & wanting to give licks. I have not really got on her because just glad she is friendly & loves people & children.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!

She is beautiful too


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Big congrats and what a pretty gal you have!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Skyrah! She is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Thanks all!!!! She continues to amaze me, I love this girl! Now, need to work on the poping up & wanting to give licks. I have not really got on her because just glad she is friendly & loves people & children.


LOL I understand what your saying and don't want my boy to do it either BUT I would welcome a kiss from her, she's so pretty and I would encourage her


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats Jen- how wonderful!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Courtney said:


> LOL I understand what your saying and don't want my boy to do it either BUT I would welcome a kiss from her, she's so pretty and I would encourage her


LOL, till she knocks ya over & thens really licks away!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks again all! I do love her to death. She is so smart, a fast learner, so fun, & very easy puppy!


----------

